# Songs



## bbsan (Nov 7, 2005)

Does n e have any songs that hint on this?

(I know this should be in discussion but I dont know how to move it there) Srys


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

ive written tons.. if youre interested theyre at:

http://www.soundclick.com/alucidveil

and there are alot of songs that seem like they are describing this yet who knows..


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

I also wrote a song on the subject of DP/DR, I posted on here once before but here you go again...

http://www.myspace.com/manicd

It's called "Lucid Daydream".

Haha, funny we both have "lucid" involved in this...what a coinkidink.


----------



## Larka (Dec 16, 2005)

"Is it real?" from the anime Cowboy Bebop. I'm not exactly sure who it's by, but it definitely hints at dp/dr lol.


----------

